# Soon to be



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Peaches is a soon to be mother. Getting bigger by the day. I can't wait it'll be her first litter and the end of my almost 2 year break.

Doe is a fuzzy and buck is a PEW. Can't wait to see what the babies look like.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww, yes, it's exciting if you've had a break. Hope they arrive safely!


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

I hope so too. I would normally have other females that have had other litters before with first timers, but most places nearby me wont sell breeders.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

What she's looking like now.sorry had to crop it, phone takes way too big of pics


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

She had her babies last night, not sure how many yet. She won't leave the nest so might still be having them


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

6 babies. 3 dark eyes and 3 pink eyed. Will post pics in a couple of days. Moma is super protective


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Congratulations  nice with three of each eye colour. Looking forward to pictures


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

sorry about quality... phone camera still stinks


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They look healthy and chubby!


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Momma seems to be feeding them constantly. Lol I'm glad no runts this round


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

http://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/r61 ... jegmd6.jpg

New pic of babies


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Newest pic of them. Worried i have all males. Day 6 and none are showing nipples.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Day 6 is way too early for nipples to be showing, usually around day 10-12


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Then the how to sex babies on one of the forums is wrong....


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Hmm yeh I just went and looked at that, but I have also seen on other sites about sexing that 1.5 weeks is when nipples show up on females. Maybe its line dependent, maybe its a difference in countries and how mice tend to develop, but with my lines its around the 10 day mark as well.

You could try taking pictures and posting them but I know that is a lot easier said than done. The real way to tell though is the distance between their anus and "tab" and how much it sticks out


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

I'll keep checking as they get older. I always stink at trying to figure it out before the nipples show.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

The darker ones are starting to get some golden fur in there with the black. What color could that be?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

If they look ticked then maybe agouti


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Ticked?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

each hair has yellow/gold and dark brown "stripes" ideally though sometimes can end up looking like different hairs are gold or brown depending on how its bred for pigment amounts/placement


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

So I'll need to wait til more fur comes out.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I know that waiting game well!

I have a 3 day old litter at the moment, the mum was blue tan, the dad is some kind of strange siamese that looked blue point with bluey points when he was younger but how now morphed into dark points like seal point but eye color that is lighter than it should be... so thinking maybe he may be carrying blue and/or chocolate that is effecting his colour even recessive..... now waiting to see if any of these end up as blue but I have had blacks in litters that take longer to pigment up and look blue initially so a bit early to tell


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Lol kinda glad I'm not breeding for colors, only for fur type. Although i might keep one of the black eyed for my breeding project just to see if i can get darker fuzzies.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

New pics from this morning


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

URL=http://s1174.photobucket.com/user/lunawing14/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160813_183933_zpsw9bzz5al.jpg.html]







[/URL]



3 different babies, trying to see if someone could help me sex them. I'm being curious and would like to learn this way. Day 10 of age.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hard to take pics of them atm. They wont settle down when held. All have their eyes open. Just can't tell if any will be girls or if all of them are males.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Momma and babies while I was cleaning out the cage. I think I have 4 males and 2 female babies. Starting to notice balls on a few.


----------

